# Turkeys With A Bow



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Anyone out there turkey hunt with a bow? I am going to attempt it this year and any advice is appreciated. I have an Ameristep Doghouse blind that I intend to use and decoys. What types of broadheads work best for clean kills? How far out to set the decoys? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

im thinking about trying it also....i hear expandables with blunt tips work well....NAP makes turkey expandables or you could just dull up some you have already.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Pondpuppy, I've gotten 2 in the last 5 years with a bow but they were both in the fall season while deer hunting. I got busted twice this year trying to get set up for a shot. I don't know how much expierence you have hunting turkeys but a blind is a good way to go. Sit up along a field and use decoys. Watch for other hunters, some will shoot anything. I heard of some guys putting orange reflection tape on their blinds. Twenty yards is about as far as you want to set up your decoys. I killed both of mine with Muzzy broadheads but I think they make a broadhead just for turkeys. The deer and turkey show is March 17-19 in Columbus and there are ton of turkey people there who can help you.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Looking forward to the Derr and Turkey Expo! My pops got me free passes! Sweet!


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I thought I might use my Thunderheads but I think now I will look into the NAP turkey expandables. Looked into the Gobbler Guillotine but that looks a little messy.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Turkeys aren't big or tough animals, so just about any broadhead will work. The key is shot placement. The target is very small, and precise accuracy is important. Keep shots well within your comfort zone. If your comfortable shooting to 30 yards normally, keep your shots at 20-25. The Gobbler Guillotine is designed for head shots only, so they're not for everyone.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm a real rookie turkey hunter, but usually hunt them with a bow. I just started getting into turkey hunting a few years back and have a lot to learn.

I actually had good success getting within 25 yards. I hate to admit to this, but I learned the hard way that you need to be VERY CAREFUL with your shot placement. My first shot ever was at a jake, 18 yards. I hit him a bit low and my arrow passed through. He flipped over backwards, jumped up and flew completely out of sight. My arrow showed me what I already knew.  I was very disappointed with myself; It would have been an easy shotgun kill. 

I have since harvested 2 turkeys (1 jake, 1 hen in the fall) with the bow.
I made shots within 20 yards on both and they both rolled over flopping immediately. Like Magis said, they aren't tough. These are the only 2 turkeys
I have ever harvested. I have 2 outstanding hunting locations, but suffer from lack of knowledge. I don't know any veteran turkey hunters to help me out.

I just wanted to give you a warning & hopefully you won;t feel that same disappointment knowing you have probably killed an animal you won't recover.

Also - If there are any veteran guys that may be interested in teaching me a few things, pm me. I am willing to take the right person along with me to my larger and most productive property in Muskingum County.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i have also heard that the best shot is through the rear of the turkey.....i think the arrow has a better chance of staying in the turkey.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

On an archery forum I read there was a guy talking about using the montec small game head. He said the blunt tip keeps the arrow from going through, and creates enough shock and tear that it knocks them down hard. He said he shot two with them and both quick kills.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I live and hunt mostly in Muskingum County. I have killed 7 Longbeards, two with a bow, on very limited hunting time (basically weekends). In the past seven years. I don't know if I would call myself a veteran or not, but I am a committee member on a local NWTF Chapter, and have access to guys who have killed Tons of birds in Muskingum County.

The two birds i killed with my bow, were under 25 yards, had decoys set at 15-20 yards, no blind, and used a Rocky Mtn. Assassin 100gr. expandable broadhead, the birds didn't take a step after the arrow hit 'em, just a flew flops was all they had left.

Let me know if you want to talk some turkey.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Turkeys with a bow is tough, its one thing to get em in to 20 yards, its another to get to full draw and make a shot when those nervous things are that close. Decoy placement can help greatly, if you place your jake decoy 15-20 yards away from you, facing your blind, an approaching gobbler will almost always position himself in full strut facing the jake decoy, this offers a tom looking away from you, and is presenting his God given bullseye,


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

I shot my turkey last in the neck w/ the gobbler guilotine at 20yds out of a blind. Dead in his tracks. Can't wait till this year.


----------

